# "Font-Size-Darstellungsfehler" durch CSS ersetzen !?



## FRitter (2. November 2004)

Hallo an alle !

Ich habe eine WebSite im Editor "von klein auf" - also alles Zeile für Zeile manuell erstellt. Nun habe ich die Erfahrung gemacht, dass die Syntax für die Schriftdeklaration bei "Exoten-Browsern" nicht korrekt dargestellt wird. Dies war der Fall bei einer AOL-Installation, wobei wohl der Internet Explorer durch die Software modifiziert wird, ähnlich wie beim T-Online-Browser, der den IE nutzt, passiert. Im "AOL-IE" waren die Schriften generell zu groß. Ist es nun möglich folgende Syntax zu ersetzen?

<font face="Arial" size="2" COLOR="#FFFFFF">

durch CSS:

<*span* style='font-face:Arial; font-size:13.0px; color:#FFFFFF'>

Es darf dadurch natürlich an keiner Stelle ein Zeilenumbruch oder Leerzeichen entstehen, wie es bei "<DIV..." passieren kann.

--> Hat jemand damit Erfahrungen gemacht und kennt vielleicht ein Tool mit dem man das ganze automatisch ersetzen lassen kann OHNE den restlichen Sourcecode anzurühren 

--> Gibt es eine Tabelle um z.B. "FONT-Size=5" in "pt" oder besser "px" umzurechnen

Auf der Site http://www.GartenBahnAnlage.de besteht das Problem mit manchen Browsern (Site ist generell nur IE-kompatibel)

Schonmal danke für die Mühe und das Lesen des langen Beschreibungstextes.....


----------



## Sven Mintel (3. November 2004)

in CSS gibt es kein "font-face":

```
<span style="font:13px Arial;color:#FFFFFF">
```
Es gibt hier übrigens auch ein CSS-Forum


----------



## FRitter (3. November 2004)

Hallo zurück,

ich habe das Thema in die Rubrik "CSS" eingestellt, vielleicht ist es dort besser "aufgehoben".

Schonmal danke für die bisherige Antwort!


----------

